
Show HN: I tracked every movie I watched for 10 years - Dejital
http://snevsky.com/films/
======
rurban
For comparison that's not much compared to professional critics. Many are now
on letterboxd with thousands of ratings and reviews per critic. 200-300/year
is the usual rate.

A big festival screens 200 movies in two weeks, a programmer will probably see
~400 for this event, half of them plus many get rejected. Plus they go to
other festivals to see 30-55. In two weeks.

